# Upper body armour opinions



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

By the way, I do not ride park or rails, but intend to get back into small to medium natural hits, so thinking maybe this could boost my confidence. I guess I am hoping to get views on usefulness vs being a pain to wear.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

My son and I both wear the demon united vest and shorts. He is a competative snowboarder who is exclusively a park rider. He complained about the demon stuff for years till he tried the vest, not restrictive light, and give him the freedom to do his park stuff. prior to that he used to use the 5 pad football shirts, but tacos on rails, these didnt help
Me on the other hand, i dont do park at all, and really more concerned about losing work by a bad fall, i also moved to the vest. I started with the full jacket and pants flex force pro. but have slimmed down to shorts and vest

hope that helps


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I use these:









Amazon.com: Armor Venue Medieval Warrior Breastplate - Fitted - Metallic - One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Amazon.com: Armor Venue Medieval Warrior Breastplate - Fitted - Metallic - One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



www.amazon.com


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I wear this Leatt Vest - it's very comfortable. Don't notice it's on.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

I wear an older model Komperdell vest. I notice it's there, but I feel naked without it. The newer models with the adaptive foam are awesome - super light and comfortable!


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks a lot @larrytbull, @emt.elikahan and @Aracan.

I'll have a look at those and hopefully will go and try them on with jacket and backpack.



Rip154 said:


> I use these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is probably what I need but unfortunately it does not ship in the UK so I'll to compromise and get something else.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

I have the demon xconnect jacket and pant (shorts) combo which work very well for me. Just keep in mind that the D3O spine protector is rather thick and you'll get pretty hot quick. I use them because I had lumbar spine surgery and I'm a little paranoid now, but you'll probably be fine with the crash pants only. Flexibility is good and I didn't feel like it was restricting in any way.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

I also use the demon United full top amor and flex pants. As I've gotten older I still wanna try small to medium features. The confidence has grown but it takes longer to heal now.








Demon United Flex-Force X D30 Top Body Armor V2 - Ski


Buy the Demon United Flex-Force X D30 Top Body Armor V2 online or shop all Ski from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com













Demon United Flex-Force Pro Short Body Armor V2 - Ski


Buy the Demon United Flex-Force Pro Short Body Armor V2 online or shop all Ski from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com





They don’t feel too restrictive to me either


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I used to use this






Amazon.com: NauticalMart Medieval Knight Full Suit of Armor Fully Wearable Armour Costume Collectible Halloween: Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: NauticalMart Medieval Knight Full Suit of Armor Fully Wearable Armour Costume Collectible Halloween: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





But I don't wear underwear & haven't since I was like 7 or so.
So I just can't get used to cramming my huge balls into them now.

But I had to give up the armor cause one day, I had to many layers on underneath my armor.
My nuts got all sweaty, then on they chair ride up one of my nuts got frozen to my steel armor.

Now I only have 1 & 3/4 balls.


TT


----------



## jrec87 (Jan 18, 2019)

I have demon padded shorts. They’re nice for the occasional edge catch. IF I fall it’s usually on my left hip shoulder going on to a heel turn


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hello,

I have finally decided I'll go for protection shorts only.
I could only find in shops a Forcefield which did not fit great in L or XL.
I will have to order online unfortunately and pay for returns for the one that do not fit.
I am looking now at








Demon X Connect XD3O Ski/Snowboard Impact Shorts, S Black


Lightweight, multi sport D30 protection shorts that can be attached to corresponding top for full neck to coccyx protection £66.71, Demon X Connect D3O Ski/Snowboard Impact Shorts, S Black




www.absolute-snow.co.uk












Demon Flex Force Xd3o X2 Ski/Snowboard Impact Shorts, Xxl Black


Extremely lightweight & versatile Flex Force impact shorts from Demon, with D3O technology and reinforcement where you need it £89.05, Demon Flex Force XD3O X2 Ski/Snowboard Impact Shorts, XXL Black




www.absolute-snow.co.uk












Demon XD3O Hip & Tailbone Ski/Snowboard Protection Belt, L/XL Black


Effective, customisable impact hip belt from Demon with D3O technology £48.71, Demon XD3O Hip & Tailbone Ski/Snowboard Protection Belt, L/XL Black




www.absolute-snow.co.uk












Burton Total G-Form Impact Short M True Black


Price Match Guaranteed Cheapest Online, Our Price £119.95, Burton Total G-Form Impact Short M True Black




www.absolute-snow.co.uk





I have rather big legs and did not like how the Forcefield fitted too tight on my quads.
A full pants could solve the issue but would probably be too warm. Do you think the belt is a good option?

Any opinion between the 2 Demon models and the Burton? In term of fit, comfort, (non-)warmth?

edit: I am 1.8m and 84kgs.
I am wearing size 33 in jeans but seem to measure y waist at 35inch.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 24, 2017)

I have azzpads and recently bought demon armor flex. Progressing onto L/XL jumps, 360/540 spins, backflips and frontside boardslide street approach rails this season.

If you're only going to be doing natural side hits, I wouldn't bother getting upper body armor as they will never come into play. Those hits have little to no consequences as long as you're an intermediate-advanced rider. I only got armor/knee pad/wrist guards because I intend on hopping on some metal features with higher potential to really mess you up.

Reading your last post, its a good idea to just get impact shorts. Also if you want to try some backboard slides you'll have the confidence.

Don't get the Burton impact shorts, they're practically useless for tailbone protections, look into demon shorts or azzpads, I personally wear azzpads and they offer great tailbone protection with minimal restriction. They also have the added benefit for not having a wet/cold butt on the ski chairs.









Demon United


We are here with the best Mountian Bike Protection Gear, SnowBoarding Gear, Ski Gear, Skateboarding Gear, Roller Skating, and Derby Gear. Come in and we will KEEP YOU FROM A EARLY GRAVE with the best Demon United gear.




azzpadz.com


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> My son and I both wear the demon united vest and shorts.


Which vest? I’d love to wear a vest but need shoulder protection (old injury). Demon’s either seem to have not enough shoulder coverage or if they do (the Hyper model) the back stuff isn’t as good. Wish they made their FlexForce D30 tops with short sleeves. :/

I do have their FlexForce X D30 V2 shorts and they’re great.

Anyone taken a spill in one of the BenKen tops they have on Amazon? Curious how well padded they truly are.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

eelpout said:


> Which vest? I’d love to wear a vest but need shoulder protection (old injury). Demon’s either seem to have not enough shoulder coverage or if they do (the Hyper model) the back stuff isn’t as good. Wish they made their FlexForce D30 tops with short sleeves. :/


There's nothing to stop you cutting the arms off... I did that with a Dainese mesh armour top for motorcycling. I use a FlexForce X D30 top for snowboarding & can't say I notice the arms, or any of the rest of it for that matter. Apart from the smell that is - they really stink after a few days.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm using the demon top. The shoulder pads seems good enough for me though.


----------



## MSW (Jul 16, 2021)

timmytard said:


> Now I only have 1 & 3/4 balls.


Wondered why there was all these 1/4 balls on the chair lifts


----------

